# It's all in how you raise them!



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

How do you feel about this statement? Scenario: You are out walking your dog. A person stops you to chat. They compliment the beauty of your dog, they may or may not know the breed, but when you confirm it is an APBT (or like breed) They reply with a "oh they get such a bad rep, but yours is so sweet, it is all in how you raise them!"

This opens the nature vs nurture debate in my head. Because number one... if they dog had very HA, shy, unpredictable parents. There may be no amount of raising to take these genetics out of your puppy. As with DA, you can train and love the dog with all your heart, but you aren't going to beat out the DA in the end. 

So do you try to educate this person or do you let them continue to believe "it's all in how you raise them" Because it can simply be ok for this person to go on and have that positive outlook on the breed. Or you may change their minds if you tell them the difference and they may start to believe the myths perpetuated into the breed that they are unsound, and dangerous and no amount of love and training can undo it.

Generally, if I think the person has time to talk, I try to briefly explain in layman's terms that they were originally bred for, and that the dogs that were poorly bred are bad examples of the breed standard. But this leaves me in a catch 22 that my dog was one of these poorly bred BYB examples... And that I simply do not know enough about her lineage... I just know that after 4 years she has been a pretty good dog with no huge problems that couldn't be corrected. So usually, I simply agree with the person and go on with my business.

What do you do?


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

you should check out my thread: http://www.gopitbull.com/general-discussion/36165-so-you-want-ambassador-breed.html that pretty much sums a lot of what will probably be said in this thread.

However, too many people dont understand its breeding practices that cause HA in this breed, not the breed itself. This breed is not HA it is DA. In terms of DA, "its all in how you raise them" has ZERO to do with anything. You cant "raise" them out of genetics.

http://www.gopitbull.com/general-discussion/36151-how-did-bad-reputation-start.html this thread also covered this exact question quite a bit. I understand you may be wanting to start your own thread over this but incase you wanted to get some insight on some of our opinions, there you go! 

EDIT: What i do if someone says that to me is "Well actually [insert history lesson here] unless your talking about the dog aggression which is genetic and its not how you raise them its how you control them and [insert another history lesson here]"

Normally followed by 50% being schooled and 50% trying to argue that im wrong and they know someone who never had an issue because their 80 pound blue nose never would hurt a fly blah blah bs.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

It obviously is all in how you raise a dog but genetics and good breeding does have alot to do with a stable temperament. It depends on the person as to how I determine if they are even worth my breath to educate them about the breed. I have had some amazing conversations and usually come off on a high that I did a good thing by talking to them and giving them a better understanding of the breed.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

KMdogs said:


> you should check out my thread: http://www.gopitbull.com/general-discussion/36165-so-you-want-ambassador-breed.html that pretty much sums a lot of what will probably be said in this thread.
> 
> However, too many people dont understand its breeding practices that cause HA in this breed, not the breed itself. This breed is not HA it is DA. In terms of DA, "its all in how you raise them" has ZERO to do with anything. You cant "raise" them out of genetics.
> 
> ...


The "how did the bad rep" thread is mine.  lol

I do understand the breeding practices and genetics part. I am just wondering what other people do when encountered by this statement.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

At this point I get so sick of talking to people about the breed I sometimes just avoid it all together. I should start to educate people again but I needed a mental health break, it take a lot of me 

Sorry this is a bit off topic but I hate it when they reach for my dog and are petting them, then ask do they bite...... You think they would ask BEFORE they touched my dog. When they I ask I say yes.... you should see the looks they give me! LMAO I say yes they can bite, they have teeth so it is possible. yea I am a bit of a smart butt does that make me bad? lol
I just get sick of uneducated people I run into sometimes, I do educate when I can but sometimes I like to mess with people.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I agree with you Lisa. I got really tired of trying to educate people, that's why I usually just agree and go about my business. 

The other day I was pushing Zach in his stroller, and walking Helena. And this old man was walking down the street and when we came across him he said "Does that dog bite" I started laughing and said "Um Don't think I'd have her around my baby if she did!" That pretty much was it. Another younger guy was walking behind the older man and started laughing too.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Yeah that kind of stuff really bugs me. Like even my family is stupid! lol When we decided to have Justin they were asking me what I was going to do with the dogs once the baby was born..... Was I suppose to get rid of them? WTH!

Or people will say to watch the dogs around the baby they will attack him.... I'm like REALLY?? WTH is wrong with people! I never leave the dogs with the baby anyway but the worse they would do is lick him where he couldn't breath.

It gets so aggravating sometimes I just let things go, other times I get mad and speak my mind, and if I am being good I educate


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

lol Lisa.... you are cracking me up today! I have problems with my mom. She says Helena is a "good one" She brags about Helena but then doesn't trust the rest of them. So I wonder how she will feel about the next APBT I get.... Will it be another "good one" I wonder if she will start to see that... the majority are good. It's almost a racist statement.... like "they're not ALL bad" lol


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

LOL! Lisa, I get that all the time too.....Does she bite as they are bending down petting her. One time a guy asked me that as he was already touching her and I just said "well, it would have been to late for ya if she did" 

Another note seeing as how I have a bully. I always get is that a "pit bull" from people and 95% of the time I just say yes, she is....I can't stand trying to educate people when you tell them you have an American bully. They look at me like I have ten heads. LOL! It's just easier to say a Pit. I have only had one dude approach me with his 100 lb RE/Gotti bully and ask me if mine was bully as well. He has been the only person that I have had an actual conversation with that was worth my time about bullies.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

I usually correct this statement by simply saying that pit bulls aren't for everyone and there are certain things about the breed that limit the types of things you can do with them, like taking them to a dog park. As ambassadors for the breed we don't want to put out a negative image, but I also don't want everyone running out to get one either. It's a balancing act, for sure.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

BNB.... see you are just making it harder on us APBT owners trying to educate people that are dogs are not too small.... LMAO


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Carriana said:


> I usually correct this statement by simply saying that pit bulls aren't for everyone and there are certain things about the breed that limit the types of things you can do with them, like taking them to a dog park. As ambassadors for the breed we don't want to put out a negative image, but I also don't want everyone running out to get one either. It's a balancing act, for sure.


:goodpost::goodpost::goodpost:


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Shes Got Heart said:


> BNB.... see you are just making it harder on us APBT owners trying to educate people that are dogs are not too small.... LMAO


LMAO!! I'm sorry but it is so hard to go the bully route with most people around Boston and that is the reality. Hell, I didn't know I had a bully until I came here, learned, and became more educated. I know what I have and to me that is all that matters. On here I am ALL about educating peeps  I can't believe how many dudes I come across with 85-100 lb pits on the end of there leash that I know are bullies but they will argue with you that they have 100% pit bull :hammer: to me it just ain't worth the fight.


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

When someone says that, the next words out of my mouth are "but it's also how they're bred! I've seen abused dogs that were the sweetest ever.. and I've seen well-cared for dogs grow into unpredictable problems." And I will usually insert somewhere in the convo, if I have time, that APBT's are supposed to have some level of dog aggression, and it doesn't relate to human aggression.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

All the time!!
I explain that training plays a role just as genetics and breeding. I also ask when did they start seeing these " pit bulls"- they usually say late 80's. I also explain the difference between bullies and apbts as well as how it used to be impossible to get your hands on true ones, etc until poor breeding ethics came about ( size and the whole byb boom of the 80s -90s)

I have alot of pics and I always pull out the iPhone ( gotta love it for internet lol) and show the difference between apbt's and bullies. I also ask them if they can recognize true apbt's?

I also explain why they were bred, what qualities/traits they have, as well as them not being meant for every person. 

I usually quote Chris Rock- " that tiger ain't go crazy! That tiger went tiger!"
I'm a d!ck so I also say- you can't get mad at a gsd being a guard dog, a collie herding, or an apbt getting into a scrap. Working animals were bred for a purpose. This is theirs. If you don't like it- don't get one. It's minds that think you can get one and not be cautious ( not educated on the breed) that make the news.

When they say- " you cant trust them with kids"
I show the pics of my boy with my daughter And how good he is with her. Add to that-she loves him and they sleep together. I leave them shocked. 

Then they tell me how I should get into some type of business with dogs. I explain that dogs are my passion and i feel the need to educate or inform the uneducated. Needless to say- my dog has changed some minds. And no- he doesn't play with other dogs other than my gsd. I know better lol. He tolerates him but is DA to a degree.


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

Indie said:


> When someone says that, the next words out of my mouth are "but it's also how they're bred! I've seen abused dogs that were the sweetest ever.. and I've seen well-cared for dogs grow into unpredictable problems." And I will usually insert somewhere in the convo, if I have time, that APBT's are supposed to have some level of dog aggression, and it doesn't relate to human aggression.


you need to use indie to demonstrate that they can be perfectly awsome dogs with people. shes as cute as they come !


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I hate the statement and people who think along those lines typically don't care to learn about the breed they are just too freaking delusional there is no reaching those folks. The only thing that will awaken them is when they come face to face with their dog's genetics then they are forced to see reality.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I saw a story of a dog attacking a child on the news. And the parents were just shocked and they were like "we raised her so well, we'll never have a pit bull again! we thought we could trust them and it was how they were raised, but you just can not trust these dogs" I thought what a blow to our breed.... Education is key.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Sadie said:


> I hate the statement and people who think along those lines typically don't care to learn about the breed they are just too freaking delusional there is no reaching those folks. The only thing that will awaken them is when they come face to face with their dog's genetics then they are forced to see reality.


Even then sometimes there is still no hope, they just blame it on "the other dog" or continue their denial thinking "oh she was just moody" or "he must of gotten too hot" 

Some days i really feel like its never going to end. Maybe everyone that is responsible with their dogs and knowledgable should have their own state.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Shes Got Heart said:


> I saw a story of a dog attacking a child on the news. And the parents were just shocked and they were like "we raised her so well, we'll never have a pit bull again! we thought we could trust them and it was how they were raised, but you just can not trust these dogs" I thought what a blow to our breed.... Education is key.


How recent was that? If its real recent im surprised i missed it usually something that big every news channel from here to china is broadcasting it 24/7 for at least a week.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Sadie said:


> I hate the statement and people who think along those lines typically don't care to learn about the breed they are just too freaking delusional there is no reaching those folks. The only thing that will awaken them is when they come face to face with their dog's genetics then they are forced to see reality.


Bingo- I love my bully but he's DA. He's not extremely hot but if a dog tries to show dominance, it's going down. We don't do doggy play dates or parks during peak time, parades, etc. Hell even my gsd has huge prey drive, guardian instinct, and is DA on his property. Easiest way to prevent accidents is to not place your dog in a compromising situation.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

KMdogs said:


> How recent was that? If its real recent im surprised i missed it usually something that big every news channel from here to china is broadcasting it 24/7 for at least a week.


It was quite awhile ago. I've seen so many attack stories it's hard to keep up with them. Some just stick out in my mind more than others. Our local news reported a pit bull running loose in a neighborhood. So basically they reported a stray dog... lol It didn't hurt anyone either. Slow news day I guess.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Shes Got Heart said:


> It was quite awhile ago. I've seen so many attack stories it's hard to keep up with them. Some just stick out in my mind more than others. Our local news reported a pit bull running loose in a neighborhood. So basically they reported a stray dog... lol It didn't hurt anyone either. Slow news day I guess.


lmfao! Seriously? Thats sad when it comes down to reporting a stray dog. Im surprised they didnt say "Vicious man eater lose hide your children they can smell babies 5 miles away 10 if its windy ommmgggg!!!!! panic panic panic"


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

KMdogs said:


> lmfao! Seriously? Thats sad when it comes down to reporting a stray dog. Im surprised they didnt say "Vicious man eater lose hide your children they can smell babies 5 miles away 10 if its windy ommmgggg!!!!! panic panic panic"


They showed people in panic, and people who wouldn't leave their house. And the dog is just running around with a big smile. People looked like there was a lion escaped from the zoo.


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2011)

It's all in how they are bred AND SOME of who is behind the leash.... thats what I say, really makes people listen up lol.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Do you all think someone can "make a dog mean" by how they treat it? If the dog had a good temperament to begin with, but was abused or encouraged to act aggressively.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Put it like this HoneyBunch was a cold dog until she hit like 3 she was first matched in at 18 months and cur'ed out and then she hit 3 and turned on and there was no going back from there. If a cold dog can turn on at any given point so can any other bulldog. Honey Bunch showed us that even a cur can make a comeback. I don't care how the dog is bred if the dog has any ounce of APBT genetics in them anything is possible.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Funny you post this. Today I had all 3 dogs out at the park. I was walking around with Beia,and these elderly people were sitting at a bench with their Beagle.
One of the guys was in a wheel chair,and Beia went up to investigate(with permission of course)
We got into talking about her then pit bulls in general,and they said the exact same thing.
I then confirmed that I had 2 more and that one was DA,but loved people. I told them how DA and HA were totally different things,and that no matter how well you train them,it's in the breeds history,and it is still there to some extent. I'm not sure if they really understood,but they listened and kept asking more about the breed. I was glad to have shed some positive light on them. beia and the Beagle just sat by each other. No issues.
Which is funny,cause after I left this couple with a little yappy dog walked by and saw me and quickly picked up their dog. They kept looking behind them the whole time,to which I just follwed along like muwahahahaha. I eventually let them know that Beia was ok with dogs,and that she wouldn't even notice if the dog was walking in front of her.(She was to busy sniffing anyway)*eye roll*


----------



## kodiakgirl (May 9, 2009)

I agree with "it's all in how you raise them" to an extent. Some dogs don't have extreme DA and if they are socialized well enough, they can be good. Other dogs have such severe DA that there's no amount of training or socializing that can help them. A good dog-trainer friend of mine had an American Bulldog that she got as a puppy, and she did everything absolutely perfectly with him, he was an amazing dog, but no matter what she did, he had severe DA and would go after any dog. She had to muzzle him whenever she took him anywhere in public, and this is a woman who knows the breed very well and had been able to train it out of other dogs she had in the past.


----------



## fishinrob (Apr 14, 2010)

Honestly, it's like talking politics with people, you just can't change their minds. It always becomes " You're dog is so good, she must be the exception". You think a politician gets a bad stigma after a year of negative adds, try 25 years of bashing in the press with very little to counter it.
I long for the days when Dobermans would "turn on you". Then that would make me a kid again


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

How you raise them has nothing to do with anything...only thing that how a dog is raised is how well trained they are. You can't raise a dog to not be DA...doesn't work like that. People piss me off when they come up and say that to me about my dog. "Oh she's so sweet, it's all in how you raise them" I stop them there and I reply "That has a little to do with it. Pits are a naturally human friendly breed, in the box they had to be separated from the other dog without biting hte handlers. When it comes to other dogs, they are instictively animal aggressive, just like a hound tracks scent instictively, a pit fights...simple as that" ...I get some weird looks when I correct people...but ignorance annoys me...


----------



## IzzosMommy (Mar 30, 2011)

Shes Got Heart said:


> lol Lisa.... you are cracking me up today! I have problems with my mom. She says Helena is a "good one" She brags about Helena but then doesn't trust the rest of them. So I wonder how she will feel about the next APBT I get.... Will it be another "good one" I wonder if she will start to see that... the majority are good. It's almost a racist statement.... like "they're not ALL bad" lol


My mother-in-law is the exact same way !! lol She will be talking to people about how bad pitbulls are . One day I asked her if she had a problem with me bringing Izzo around since she is a pitbull , she said " no she's a good one , I dont consider her a pitbull shes not like the rest" I walked away laughing .


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I hate when people think my pup is the only good pit bull there is. Makes no sense to me when people say that. I agree its in genetics, of course, but how they are raised, socialized and cared for plays a big part as well.

I hate when people come up, pat my dog and then ask me what he is and get all nervous. Makes me think of the people who would allow someone to come up to their mutt who was HA and would not warm them before they reached down to pat it! Bad owners give all dogs bad names! Good pits are an "exception". so sad...


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

It's amazing how people around me would prefer to be around my 120lb Mastiff over being around my Pit. If they only knew my Mastiff can be a butt when he wants too and would bite someone just because and the most you would get out of my Pit is kisses and a roll over for a belly rub. They have both been trained and treated the same way. It's the personalities that are so different. Both of mine are always muzzled when out in public and walk well on a leash. I usually tell people to please not pet them because that is my preference not because I am worried they may bite.


----------



## rob32 (Sep 22, 2010)

my female APBT, Ana, is pretty much all black and gets confused for a lab quite often. because, now i didnt know this, "there are no pit bulls that are all black." at least thats what someone told me when i was at the vets office with her one day. nowadays when im out walking her and people ask what kind of dog she is im just as quick to say shes a lab as i am a APBT. im just too tired of all the comments like, "thats too small to be a pit bull" or "why didnt you get one of those blue pit bulls?" or my absolute favorite, "why would you want one of THOSE dogs?" end rant! lol


----------



## paintedwildd (Mar 20, 2011)

rob32 said:


> my female APBT, Ana, is pretty much all black and gets confused for a lab quite often. because, now i didnt know this, "there are no pit bulls that are all black." at least thats what someone told me when i was at the vets office with her one day. nowadays when im out walking her and people ask what kind of dog she is im just as quick to say shes a lab as i am a APBT. im just too tired of all the comments like, "thats too small to be a pit bull" or "why didnt you get one of those blue pit bulls?" or my absolute favorite, "why would you want one of THOSE dogs?" end rant! lol


Yea everyone is somehow convinced that my dog is a ridgeback x so sometimes I just appease them and they feel so smug.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

No black pit bulls? LOL Some people can be so dumb. Maybe they are confused with boxers.


----------



## Luvum (Nov 11, 2010)

Isn't it funny how all of our own families think we owe "the good one" or the "exception". lol That's a lot of good ones!


----------



## kodiakgirl (May 9, 2009)

Luvum said:


> Isn't it funny how all of our own families think we owe "the good one" or the "exception". lol That's a lot of good ones!


Same thing happened to me. My parents were completely against me getting Bullet (but I don't live with them, so it didn't matter... lol). Their first words were "I can't believe you are getting one of those dogs" but after I introduced them to him and educated them on the breed, they love him now. They used to say that Bullet was "the exception", but a few people they know also have pitties now, and they love them too. My mom loves to squeeze Bullet's chubby cheeks, and every time I come over, she asks "where's dat Bully-Bully?" lol. My mom's a werido when it comes to doggy nicknames and voices. lol :hammer:


----------



## kcleveland (Jun 4, 2011)

I went to the vet yesterday with my pitmix Bo (who is a big licker) and all the vet could tell me was that he would have gotten ten cats before getting one pit. And also that I must be ready incase he turns on me. My vet said this!!!! Time to trade him in...the vet, I mean.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> At this point I get so sick of talking to people about the breed I sometimes just avoid it all together. I should start to educate people again but I needed a mental health break, it take a lot of me
> 
> Sorry this is a bit off topic but I hate it when they reach for my dog and are petting them, then ask do they bite...... You think they would ask BEFORE they touched my dog. When they I ask I say yes.... you should see the looks they give me! LMAO I say yes they can bite, they have teeth so it is possible. yea I am a bit of a smart butt does that make me bad? lol
> I just get sick of uneducated people I run into sometimes, I do educate when I can but sometimes I like to mess with people.


I hear ya... I generally have short patience with stupidity so I try to avoid conversation if possible. Dealing with the general population I've really become to dislike ppl come to think of it... 

I just go about my business & try to lead by example. I feel when it comes to words...Less is more. :roll:


----------



## rob32 (Sep 22, 2010)

just realized i basically said the same thing 2 times. im getting old.


----------

